# First psychology question



## AJ23 (Jan 21, 2008)

This is my first psychology question, its one that has been bothering me since my early teens. Its an odd one i dont know how to put it well here goes. When i was 14 i bought my first leather jacket,  all the other guys in my grade had them so i thought i would buy one as well. But after buying the jacket i found out that i really liked wearing the jacket, exspecially the feel and smell of the leather. My question is Why do i like it so much? It has been  bothering me since then. Could someone explain to me why i feel this way thanks AJ.


----------



## braveheart (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: first psychology question*

Do you think it might be because it gave you a feeling of protection and security, being like the others, almost like it was a second skin? It's just an idea..


----------



## AJ23 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: first psychology question*



braveheart said:


> Do you think it might be because it gave you a feeling of protection and security, being like the others, almost like it was a second skin? It's just an idea..



possibly


----------



## lallieth (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: first psychology question*



AJ23 said:


> This is my first psychology question, its one that has been bothering me since my early teens. Its an odd one i dont know how to put it well here goes. When i was 14 i bought my first leather jacket,  all the other guys in my grade had them so i thought i would buy one as well. But after buying the jacket i found out that i really liked wearing the jacket, exspecially the feel and smell of the leather. My question is Why do i like it so much? It has been  bothering me since then. Could someone explain to me why i feel this way thanks AJ.



I adore the smell and feel of leather.We are attracted to certain smells and perhaps leather for you,is one of them

For me I love the smell of leather,but also books and coffee...


----------



## ladylore (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: first psychology question*

We all have certain likes and dislikes AJ. Personally I have always owned either a leather or swede jacket since my early 20's. Nothing else seems to do.


----------



## Retired (Jan 22, 2008)

AJ23,

Why is this a concern to you?  Is there some part of the circumstances surrounding your leather jacket you are not sharing at this time, or have you shared all there is to know ?

We all have favorite pieces of clothing, or trinkets we just enjoy wearing, or holding.  It may be the smell, the feel or the look, but we feel a sense of comfort, strength, pride, self confidence when wearing that particular piece of clothing.

When I was working and calling on clients, I had a special suit, shirt, tie and shoes combination I kept in my closet specifically for very high power client negotiations.  It was clothing like any other, but for me that suit gave me more confidence and daring that any other suit in my wardrobe.....and when I wore that particular suit combination, I was invincible when calling on a client!

It was _my_ Superman uniform!


----------



## AJ23 (Jan 22, 2008)

TSOW said:


> AJ23,
> 
> Why is this a concern to you?  Is there some part of the circumstances surrounding your leather jacket you are not sharing at this time, or have you shared all there is to know ?



Well your right there is more to it, its hard for me to talk about. But maybe it would be better to just get off my chest well here goes. I think it was 2005 i was up at the mall doing some after christmas shopping looking for good deals. One of the stores i wanted to check was wilsons leather, and to see if they had any jackets that were reduced. So i walked in and looked around and saw that they did have some jackets reduced, but none were any that i liked. But i did see a pair of leather pants that were reduced from $300 to $129. I always wanted a pair before (even before i wanted a leather jacket) but never had the money or the courage to buy them. So i asked the saleswoman if i could try them on, she said i could so i did. But when i was trying them on i thought to myself should i really spend $129 on them. So i decide not to get them and to just continue my shopping. I finaly did get a pair of leather pants last January on ebay. But once i got them they were they only pair of pants. That i wanted to wear, they were just too comfortable to take off and if i wasnt wearing them i was thinking of wearing them. and i felt invincable like you said TSOW, plus i thought i looked good in them too. but i had to end up throwing them away after i let my cousin borrow them, i got them back and they smelled like smoke. So i moved on and forgot about them until this past November when i was walking up at the mall and saw a pair and i have been thinking about them ever since. There is the full story i hope this helps a little more, i just dont know what to think. 1 is this normal for a 23 year old to think like this and 2 what should i do should i try and forgot about it or should i just try to control it and live with it. i do have one theroy, since 2002 when my parents got divorced it has been nonstop stress it has calmed down alot but there still is alot of stress im doing ok i think im starting college in the fall and looking forward to making friends.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2008)

Most men don't wear leather pants, but, apparently, people with the body frame of Ricky Martin (and not just motorcyclists and women) are ideally suited for the donning of such clothes:

Men`s Clothing: Leather pants for men
Guys in Leather Pants?? - Page 2 - Clubplanet Nightlife Community

Other than that minor difference in fashion, nothing you state seems abnormal to me.    (If I incorrectly assumed you are a guy, then forgive my assumption.)


----------



## lallieth (Jan 23, 2008)

AJ

If wearing the leather pants gives you security and makes you feel good,then go for it!~


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2008)

BTW, when I was in college, I used to like wearing corduroy:

RalphLauren.com


----------



## AJ23 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help and the reasurance guys, i was just unsure about the whole thing. I'm still now but not as much before, i just wonder why i have such a fixation on them. Maybe im just making a big deal about the whole thing, from the links and what you all said it seems that alot of guys do wear them then what i thought. I will just have to wait and see when i go to college this fall and see what happens, maybe i can wear them to some partys or just to hang out in. I have heard college is alot different then Highschool, maybe they will be more open to it. I have always wanted to wear corduroy too, they look real dressy but there casual. I should have worn them to a wedding i went too in the summer instead of the cargo pants i wore lol.


----------

